# Average fee of a solicitor



## Tisme1004 (21 Mar 2019)

Can anyone please give me an indication of what it should cost for a solicitor to process a will? It is a straight forward, no complications Will and am told by the Executor that the fee is 5,500€. Sound about right?


----------



## Protocol (21 Mar 2019)

If I was the executor, and a sol was quoting that fee, I would do the probate myself.


----------



## Tisme1004 (21 Mar 2019)

Thank you for your response. Appreciated. Good to know is average. Deal is done and he has paid himself from the estate at this stage, but still good to know. Think you might be right though. Executor tells me all the works was done by them (2 executors) anyway. He just put a stamp on it.


----------



## mathepac (21 Mar 2019)

Plus VAT? Daylight robbery in any case, IMHO of course.


----------



## Tisme1004 (22 Mar 2019)

Totally lost!


----------



## noproblem (22 Mar 2019)

Have no idea why you're asking the question as you've already paid. However from what you've told us of the solicitors involvement what you paid was CRAZY. Sorry for shouting.


----------



## Tisme1004 (22 Mar 2019)

As I understand it from the Executor who called today, he will be paying himself and all debts to the estate tomorrow, I kid you not! However, I will have some questions to ask as I understand after that same conversation with one of the Executors that the other Executor has cleared the house of valuables and was questioned by the same solicitor as to why she was using the deceaseds’ Cash point card after her death! It’s ALMOST laughable (I know) shouting!


----------



## Feemar5 (22 Mar 2019)

I have been executor for two estates in the past couple of years and legal fees were nowhere near the figure you mention.


----------



## Tisme1004 (22 Mar 2019)

Feemar5. Was that here in Ireland? (Notice some UK queries here).


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Mar 2019)

I assume you read all this...

https://www.citizensinformation.ie/...estate/dealing_with_the_deceaseds_estate.html

Other than OP no one has said how much this might cost. I've heard figures varying from nothing to 20k. 

Its like trying to quote for car insurance. Seems like a lottery.


----------



## Tisme1004 (22 Mar 2019)

Thanks AlbacoreA. I have been looking online myself and, as you say, there doesn’t seem to be anything to give an indication of an average. This bill does seem very high and it is solely the solicitors own bill. From what I’m told, the Executors have to do all the work. He’ll be taking his payment anyway. Maybe a financial advisor would be best positioned to advise.

Thanks all for comments.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Mar 2019)

I'd also make the point is you can negotiate a fee. So don't accept the first price you get. Also they should have a list/schedule of charges. They will add loads of extras, and in some cases its a % of the net assets. You'd want to go through all costs with a fine tooth comb. You should agree this before they start. If they don't I think it speaks volumes of how that person operates. 

From people I've spoken too, depending on the size and complexity of the estate, will, number of people involved, usual reasonable range is about 3~8k. 
Some are obviously a lot more. But I have no experience in this area. Others here should know a lot more about it. 
Hopefully someone will offer some constructive advice and not the usual Oooh ahhhs. 

If you know what you are doing, and know the issues is you get it wrong you can do it yourself. But considering you've let it go this far without asking any questions and querying, the process. I would suggest, you might not be the person to do that. For me I would prefer a solicitor to do it but I'd be shadowing what they are doing at the same time. 

 I'd also consider what you want out of it and what you don't. For example if there anything in the house contents you actually want. if there isn't don't start an argument over nothing. But don't be walked over either.


----------



## adox (24 Mar 2019)

I’ve been executor on two wills in the last three years and the solicitors fees were roughly €2200+ vat for each will. We were given a rough quote at the start and then an itemised bill at the end. 

This was the solicitor looking after everything (although they were very slow and we did have to get involved) and included beneficiaries both here in Ireland and abroad.


----------



## Feemar5 (24 Mar 2019)

Tisme - the estates I was executor for were in Ireland.  The solicitor did most of the work but I had to gather various documents and he also made tax return for inheritance tax to revenue for the beneficiaries. The estates were not very large around the 200K mark.   You should shop around.


----------



## gar32 (26 Mar 2019)

oxfamireland  do it online search. 
Many places do it for charity once a year.  Cost around €50. Paying so much for a few documents is madness. I was quoted €5500 for a divorce once. I done it all myself all in for less then €300 postage costs mostly. I got the quoting solicitor to sign off my documents at the cost of €20. Take your time read about it and save money !!!!
Good luck.


----------



## Broadcaster (17 May 2019)

For those that become Executors my advice is to do this yourself.  It is very simple and straight forward for the majority of estate. Myself and my sister were executors of our mother's will and carried this out ourselves.  It can be done. You just need to set aside time - book an appointment with Probate and go from there. They are very helpful and will guide you through the process.


----------



## Mary Banger (23 Jul 2020)

I really wish I had read this before we engaged a solicitor, we are being screwed at the moment, at the time we were devastated at the death of our Dad and weren't thinking clearly.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (23 Jul 2020)

Mary Banger said:


> I really wish I had read this before we engaged a solicitor, we are being screwed at the moment, at the time we were devastated at the death of our Dad and weren't thinking clearly.



What do you mean screwed ?


----------



## Mary Banger (23 Jul 2020)

Our probate bill alone is 7400...


----------



## twofor1 (23 Jul 2020)

Is that from the solicitor who held the will  ?

My experience of getting a solicitor to do probate and a house sale is in # 8 here;





						What Solicitor Should Charge For Uncomplicated Probate
					

Just wondering what a solicitor should charge for probate. Looking for a fixed fee, south Dublin or city centre. Its quite uncomplicated. House in joint names already, and accounts held by one parent need to be transferred to the other parent who is the sole beneficiary (1-3 accounts /...



					askaboutmoney.com


----------



## DeeKie (23 Jul 2020)

Do not make a solicitor your executor


----------



## Mary Banger (23 Jul 2020)

There was no will.


----------



## Broadsword68 (10 Aug 2020)

DeeKie said:


> Do not make a solicitor your executor


Hi - why not?


----------

